# VX550W



## D3LU (6. November 2013)

Hi,

ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass mein Corsair VX550W durch ist. 
Gekauft im Dezember 2010 bei ARLT. (Auf der Verpackung ist ein Label mit "5 Year Warranty" und auf der Website stand irgendwas von MTBF 100.000 Stunden, ich habe es jetzt zwar schon fast 3 Jahre, jedoch ist es rechnerisch nicht möglich, dass es >100.000h in Betrieb war, also sollte es kein Verschleis sein welcher sich negativ auf die Garantie auswirken könnte - Enthusiast Series)

Bei corsair.force.com habe ich mich bereits registriert und ein Ticket (ID 6227512, Datum 05.11.2013 08:02) eröffnet, in diesem Ticketsystem ist es aber nicht möglich bei den Angaben in den Menus die VX-Serie auszuwählen, darüberhinaus scheint es so als findet man dort nur englischsprachigen Support oder kann man sein Problem auch auf deutsch schildern?

Mein System: (auch wenn diese Info bei meinem Problem nicht von Nutzen sein wird)
OS: Win 8 Pro 64
Board: MSI 760GM-E51
RAM: 4*4GB Gskill Ares DDR3 1600 CL9
CPU: AMD Phenom 2x6 (Scythe Katana 3) - nicht übertaktet
Grafik: MSI Radeon r7950 BE 3GB - läuft mit den Standartsetting vom Hersteller
sonstiges: 1SSD(Kingston SSD Now V300 @ msahci Treiber) + 1HDD + Terratec PCIe DVB-C Karte

Das Problem ist folgendes:
-Ich drücke den Einschaltknopf. -Power Led leuchtet. -Mainboard macht KEINE "Fehlergeräusche" wie Beep o.ä. -Alle Lüfter starten mit max Speed (Gehäuse, GPU, CPU) (NT Lüfter läuft auch aber weis nicht ob es bei diesem max ist) und bleiben so. -kein Signal an TV und auch Monitor, weder mit der Radeon noch internal Grafik. -HDD LED leuchtet kein einziges mal auf. -Resettknopf ist funktionslos. -USB Geräte bekommen vermutlich auch keinen Strom, da die Beleuchtung meiner G15 sowie G600 nicht angeht.

Fehlersuche war bis jetzt:
-Interne Verkabelung checken. -> alle Kabel sitzen fest an den vorgesehenen Anschlüssen und zeigten bei dieser kurzen Sichtung keine Beschädigungen.
-Ein Xilence Redwing 550Watt zum testen genommen. -> PC startet ganz normal 
(es ist aber keine Option für mich den PC auf dauer mit diesem Netzteil zu betreiben, da ich es ausgeliehen hatte)
-Xilence Kabel entfernt, wieder Corsair angeschlossen. -> Das oben beschriebene Problem ist zurück

Was sollte ich jetzt unternehmen bzw an wen kann ich mich wenden?


----------



## Bluebeard (6. November 2013)

Hi D3LU,

Garantie auf dein VX550W sind 5 Jahre. Das Ticket hast du vollkommen richtig via unserem Kundenportal angelegt und dies kannst du gerne auch auf Deutsch machen. Sofern die Teilenummer stimmt, ist die Wahl der Serie nicht unbedingt notwendig. Ich habe aber die Teilenummer soeben gegen die richtige abgeändert. Alles weitere zum Austausch dann im Ticket.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## D3LU (6. November 2013)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort und die Anpassung des Tickets.


----------



## Bluebeard (7. November 2013)

Sehr gerne. Wenn noch Fragen da sind, dann einfach stellen.


----------



## D3LU (19. November 2013)

Hi,

Gerade hat UPS mir mein neues Netzteil gebracht. 
Ich möchte mich bei Ihnen bedanken.
Erstklassiger Service und Support. Ich bin begeistert.

Eine kleine Frage wäre da abschließend noch:
Dem Paket lag unter anderem ein Zettel bei, mit Überschrift "Commercial Invoice".
Darauf steht SHIP TO: "Corsair", BILL TO: "Corsair" und FINAL DESTINATON: "Corsairdirect + Meine Adresse".
Geh ich recht in der Annahme, dass das Ihrer internen Verrechnung, einem Nachweis o.ä. dient und nicht durch mich zu begleichen ist?

Grüße
D3LU


----------



## Bluebeard (20. November 2013)

Hallo D3LU,

sehr gerne und es freut uns immer zu hören das alles zur vollen Zufriedenheit abgewickelt wurde.

Die "Commercial Invoice" brauchen Sie nicht zu beachten. Diese ist nur für unseren internen Vorgang nötig.

Viel Spaß mit Ihrem Netzteil.

Viele Grüße!


----------

